# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل از کجا بفهمم لازممه

## yilmaz

سلام
از کجا بفهمم ترمیم معدل لازمه برای من یا نه
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## LEA

> سلام
> از کجا بفهمم ترمیم معدل لازمه برای من یا نه
> ممنون از راهنماییتون


هرکس که نمره ی کمتر از 20 داشته باشه میتونه ترمیم کنه

اما در رابطه با نیاز به ترمیم بستگی به هدف داره

رشته های بالا معدل بالای 19 باید باشه

----------


## yilmaz

عکس نمراتمو بفرستم پرایوت؟

----------


## yilmaz

مرسی متوجه شدم زحمت بهت نمیدم

----------


## LEA

> عکس نمراتمو بفرستم پرایوت؟


باید با توجه به هدفت بسنجی

اگر مایلی اره اما از چند نفر بپرس که مطمئن تر بشی

----------


## yilmaz

حتما

----------


## LEA

> مرسی متوجه شدم زحمت بهت نمیدم


نه خواهش میکنم

----------


## مثل ابر

خب فاکتور مهم که هدفتونه
وبا توجه به اون باید درسایی که نیازه روترمیم کنید

ولی حواستون به این موضوع هم باشه که تاثیر قطعی ؛ با خودش تاثیر منفی داره
امسال هم که معد مهم شده خیلی ازبچه ها دنبال بیست هستند
و این باعث میشه که نمره های خیلی پایین با گرفتن تراز پایین در قیاس بقیه
نتیجه ی نهاییتون رو بد کنه
حتی اگه کنکورتون هم خوب باشه بازهم متوجه ضرر میشید

----------


## yilmaz

مرسی از لطفت

----------


## SajadMarvel

مگه قرار نیست تاثیر مثبت بشه؟

----------


## Pcstud

> مگه قرار نیست تاثیر مثبت بشه؟


هنوز قطعی نشده و معلوم نیست میخوان چه کار کنن یا اصلا به ۴۰۲ میرسه یا نه پس تا وقتی خبر قطعی نیومده باید همون شیوه قبلی رو در نظر داشته باشی

----------


## ehsan7777777

*آره .... به نظر فعلا قطعیتی نیست !!!*

----------

